# Bit late - but here are some photos of my motor



## keithsto (Jun 8, 2007)

Some photos of my car - promised long ago!

I've ordered some sealant to put under the wax so hopefully the reflections will become a bit more detailed next time I clean it.

Not keen on the back end. I've ordered some of the dark rear clusters, hopefully it will make a difference.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Looks great, nice and shiny! Better in the Mk2 section though.

Where did you take you pics?


----------



## keithsto (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks 

On the carpark roof near mine in Leeds. I've just put my new dark rear clusters on, seems to make a decent difference.


----------

